# Напряжение в затылке, головокружение



## Елена163 (26 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте меня зовут Лена мне 32 года. Моя проблема следующая с 14 лет я испытываю ощущение дурноты, пошатывание, при этом все эти симптомы то появляются, то исчезают, я с ними справлялась. Два месяца назад новые симптомы перевернули всю мою жизнь , я чувствую себя инвалидом. Появилось сильное головокружение причем только с одной стороны, с правой исходящее от затылка. Чувствую сильное напряжение и спазм, ноющие боли в затылочной части справа, ощущение раздражения там, онемение ощущения стянутости на правую сторону головы, двоение в глазу и боль в глазнице, ощущение оглушенности и все это по правую сторону. При ходьбе ощущения что ведет вправо, пошатывания. Левая сторона абсалютно здоровая. Ходила ко многим неврологам один говорит остеохондроз, другой вбн. Выписывают стандартное лечение мне ничего не помогает. Узи сосудов шеи все в норме только нарушен веннозный отток принимаю в связи с этим  детролекс и вертигохель от головокружения. Узи сосудов головы заключение: Усилен кровоток в позвоночных артериях до 80см/сек с обеих сторон, кровоток по СМА усилен до 145см/сек с обеих сторон.  Мрт головы в норме наружная заместительная гидроцефалия. Что вы мне посоветуйте?


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2016)

*Елена163*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2016)

Рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника (стандартную или с функциональными пробами) выполняли? Осмотр ЛОР-врача на предмет наличия вестибулопатии был?


----------



## Елена163 (26 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника (стандартную или с функциональными пробами) выполняли? Осмотр ЛОР-врача на предмет наличия вестибулопатии был?


Да рентген делала в заключении: Лордоз сглажен, правостороний сколиоз, смещение тела С2 назад на 0,3 см. Размеры не измененины, форма обычная,контуры четкие ровные, суставные щели не сужены. Межпозвонковые диски умеренное снижение высоты С4 С5 С6. Остеохондроз 2 ст. Снимков к сожаленью на руках нет. Есть мрт шейного отдела . Лор врача не проходила. Есть снимки рентгена двухлетней давности. Я предпологаю что у меня аномалия кимерли, правда в заключении ничего не написали.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника (стандартную или с функциональными пробами) выполняли? Осмотр ЛОР-врача на предмет наличия вестибулопатии был?






Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника (стандартную или с функциональными пробами) выполняли? Осмотр ЛОР-врача на предмет наличия вестибулопатии был?


заключение мрт


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2016)

Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой, так что никаких протрузий нет.
Обязательно посетите ЛОР-врача или отоневролога для исключения вестибулопатии.
В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.


----------



## Елена163 (26 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой, так что никаких протрузий нет.
> Обязательно посетите ЛОР-врача или отоневролога для исключения вестибулопатии.
> В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.


Доктор спасибо за ответ. Уздг сосудов головы я уже делала в заключении усилен кровоток в позвоночных артериях до 80см/сек с обеих сторон, кровоток по СМА усилен до 145см/сек с обеих сторон. Вы не ответили по снимку присуствует аномалия кимерли? Не лумаю что мои симптомы связанны с вестибулопатией. Постоянная головная боль в правой стороне затылка которая распространняется на всю правую сторону головы. Ощущается явное какре то раздражение в затыоке после чего и начинается головокружение с ощущением стягивания лица.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2016)

Почитайте про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.


----------



## Елена163 (27 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.


Если не сложно посмотрите мой рентген, присуствует ли  у меня на снимке аномалия кимерли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2016)

Есть, а как это Вас волнует, летчики с этим летают. Это важно для врачей. Для невролога, что бы ему была возможность сказать- так у вас же аномалия. Для мануального терапевта, чтобы учесть это при манипуляциях. Для инструктора лфк, чтобы заменил вращательные движения на отдельные движения по каждому направлению.


----------



## Елена163 (27 Апр 2016)

Доктор спасибо за ответ. Я понимаю что с этой аномалией живут и даже летают как вы пишите. Я хочу знать для себя так как по врачам я уже побегала и к платным и бесплатным результат нулевой. И самое печальное что никто  толком так и не сказал что со мной. А у меня пятилетний ребенок, которому нужна здоровая мама. Я очень переживаю так как причина моего недуга не ясна. Сегодня встала опять с дурной больной головой на одну сторону сопровождающей головокружением и двоением  в правом глазу.


----------



## Елена163 (29 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть, а как это Вас волнует, летчики с этим летают. Это важно для врачей. Для невролога, что бы ему была возможность сказать- так у вас же аномалия. Для мануального терапевта, чтобы учесть это при манипуляциях. Для инструктора лфк, чтобы заменил вращательные движения на отдельные движения по каждому направлению.


Про летчика это явно ваша любимая фраза. Да может кто то и летает, а кто то мучается всю жизнь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2016)

Есть. Но если летчики с этим летают,  то проблема не в ней, а в чем- другом.
Вот грыжи у всех, а болит не у каждого.
Про синдром нижней косой мышцы почитали?
Наличие двоения, показание к осмотру окулистом и неврологом и проведение МРТ головного мозга с контрастом.


----------



## Елена163 (30 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин да оставьте вы своих летчиков в покое. Я конечно понимаю что эта ваша любимая фраза! Да и нет у меня двоения никакого и мрт я делала ни один раз с контрастом. Все без паталогий. Врачи все сваливают на подвывих шейного позвонка. Очень уж сильный гипертонус в шеи с одной стороны. Расслабить не реально.

Про синдром нижней косой мышцы почитала. Симтоматика схожа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2016)

Про двоение:


Елена163 написал(а):


> ..... Сегодня встала опять с дурной больной головой на одну сторону сопровождающей головокружением и двоением  в правом глазу.....




Про летчиков:
Именно благодаря моей любимой фразе, Вы наконец-то задумались о том, почему подвывих тут не причина и выполнили мою первую просьбу, прочитать про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.
С синдромом нижней косой мышцы головы летчики не летают, они идут на диагностику и лечение.
И после вылечивания, снова летают, несмотря на наличие "подвывиха".
Так что, спасибо им, летчикам.


----------



## Елена163 (2 Окт 2016)

Эх доктор !!! Не сбылась наверно ваша мечта, любите вы этих летчиков. Так все таки как долго лечить эти больные мышцы? Я так понимаю вестебулярные расстройства связанны с этим?

А про двоение даже не знаю . По мрт нет ничего, но думаю что это связанно с шеей. Чем больше болит тем больше ощущения стягивания лица, ощущение что в правый глаз песок насыпали. Ну и удар был по голове в школе когда училась опять же на правую сторону. Удар был сильный, оглушили, что даже не поняла что случилось. Думаю сотрясение было. Родители не повели тогда к врачу так как все время работали и им было не когда. Можит и это играет какую то роль в моем двоении. Как то вот так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2016)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Эх доктор !!! Не сбылась наверно ваша мечта, любите вы этих летчиков. Так все таки как долго лечить эти больные мышцы? Я так понимаю вестебулярные расстройства связанны с этим?


Наоборот, моя мечта сбылась, я лечил и лечу летчиков, даже космонавты есть.
Если Ваш диагноз таков, а это может определить врач, то можно и нужно лечить.
Как долго, и как успешно?
Тут так - абсолютное большинство вылечиваются.


Елена163 написал(а):


> А про двоение даже не знаю . По мрт нет ничего, но думаю что это связанно с шеей. Чем больше болит тем больше ощущения стягивания лица, ощущение что в правый глаз песок насыпали. Ну и удар был по голове в школе когда училась опять же на правую сторону. Удар был сильный, оглушили, что даже не поняла что случилось. Думаю сотрясение было. Родители не повели тогда к врачу так как все время работали и им было не когда. Можит и это играет какую то роль в моем двоении. Как то вот так.


Раз на МРТ ничего нет, то не очень важно.


----------



## La murr (10 Окт 2016)

*Елена163*, Вы разместили снимки в записи в дневнике.
Врачи туда могут и не зайти.
Опубликуйте снимки здесь, в своей теме, пожалуйста.


----------



## YULIA89 (10 Мар 2018)

@Елена163, Елена как лечите головокружения???


----------



## Елена163 (11 Мар 2018)

@YULIA89, отоневролог вас в помощь. Маневр Эпли пробывали? Травмы головы не было у вас?


----------



## YULIA89 (11 Мар 2018)

@Елена163, нет у нас такого врача((расскажите как вы лечите. Травм не было


----------



## Елена163 (11 Мар 2018)

@YULIA89, лечение для всех индивидуальное в зависимости от диагноза, его должен назначать только врач. Что то советовать я вам не могу. В любом случае вам сначала нужно обследоваться, чтобы исключить серьезные паталогии.


YULIA89 написал(а):


> Нет у нас такогр врача((расскажите как вы лечите. Травм не было


Юля вы пишите что у вас нет отоневролога, откуда вы сами?


----------



## YULIA89 (11 Мар 2018)

@Елена163, г. Волжский Волгоградская обл


----------



## Елена163 (11 Мар 2018)

@YULIA89, найдите грамотного невролога хотя бы в Волгограде. И лучше не с поликлиники, а где нибудь в стационаре.


----------



## Ким Юрий (12 Мар 2018)

@Елена163, Как вы ? Так в чем причина ваших страданий выяснили ?


----------



## doclega (12 Мар 2018)

Есть аномалия. Рекомендую выполнить бесконтрастную МР ангиографию сосудов Виллизиева круга и сосудов шеи.


----------



## Elka66 (12 Мар 2018)

@YULIA89, отоневролог,был раньше в психиатрической больнице 17 Волгограда
,по большому знакомству попала к нему,попробуйте может врач еще работает


----------



## mailfort (24 Авг 2019)

@Елена163, нашли причину гловокружения и двоения?


----------

